# New Water Willet



## tdlredbud (Jan 13, 2016)

I wanted to post some pictures and info on my new Willet. A little background. I live and fish in and around Corpus Christi, Texas. I have owned the following poling skiffs (in order) a dragonfly marsh hen - yr. built 2014, skull island - yr. built 2012 , HB whipray - yr. built 2008, HB glades skiff - yr. built 2005 and a HB skate - yr. built 2010. The glades skiff and skate both had outboard jets on them. Out of all of those boats my favorite was the glades skiff. For the type of fishing I do it had the best overall fit. It poled well, drafted shallow, was well balanced and was easy to clean etc. Just a great boat. It wasn't perfect but no boat is. For instance, in my opinion the glades skiff needed more freeboard for crossing open water or deep channels. And of course I wanted it to have a tunnel (I even considered having a local fiberglass guy cut on it and add a tunnel) and I wanted more room in the cockpit. Those are the main reasons I was looking for a new/different skiff. 

By chance I stopped by Tim's shop (Tim Clancy owns New Water) on the way to San Antonio and got a look at the Willet. I immediately noticed the additional freeboard and of course the tunnel. Overall it had more room in the cockpit and it was incredibly light. I happened to have a cherry 30HP Yamaha that would be perfect for it. And I was really impressed with Tim's attention to detail ie. the carbon ice chest holder and gas tank receptacle. I put my money down and got in line. During that time I ordered a trim/tilt and jack plate from bob's that I modified/lightened by cutting holes in it. I also sent my Yamaha 30 off to Hydro tec and had if modded out. 

Tim put it all together and I am extremely happy with the end result. It drafts 2.5-3 inches with fuel, ice etc. and 3.5 - 4 with two large men. It poles and tracks wonderfully and gets up in about 4-5 inches with two people in it. It is well balanced, clean and really easy to use. It also handles rough water extremely well. Overall the boat seems more buoyant to me, which seems strange to say but is the only word I can think of to describe how it floats and move across the water. 

I have posted some pics in and out of the water






. FYI this boat came in around 35K. For boat, trailer and basic motor. Trim tabs, wiring for grab rail, and motor mods all added additional costs. Remember its all carbon and I opted for an aluminum trailer, a first for me. 

See you on the water. 

Wes.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Very slick setup! Did Hydrotec do the Bob’s nosecone or did Bob’s shop?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I am impressed, hydrotec did the mod, what level? 50 hp? Nosecone, lw pickup, pulled all the stops out... Who Swiss cheese the jack plate? What's the hull weight?
Post more photos of transom/tunnel..


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Sweet sled. Are you going to add a poling platform?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Very cool. Nice job by the builder and you for the custom touches. It certainly qualifies as the quintessential micro skiff.


----------



## tdlredbud (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm not sure about a platform. I usually stand on the engler box to pole. 

Hull weighs #230ish. Not bad for an 18 ft. boat. 

I sent the carbs to hydro tec and bought the basic phase kit. My local mechanic put it all together and said the motor is more like a 50 HP now. Its a 2002 short shaft 30 HP yamaha. I still have not opened it up all the way, but the hole shot is awesome and it starts first pull.

I sent the lower unit to Bob's for the nose cone, which Tim informed me is not required with this tunnel. But it looks cool. 

I "lightened" the Bobs combo plate with a couple of different size hole saws. I sure do wish somebody would start making super light jack plates again.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

What a pure performance machine. Well done. That holey Bob's combo plate is the coolest thing I've ever seen. How did you know how much mass you could remove without impacting its integrity?

I make almost weekly trips up I-37 and call Leslie as I'm passing through Elmendorf to see if they have one in the shop. No luck yet. I would love to see one in person.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

not2shabby said:


> That holey Bob's combo plate is the coolest thing I've ever seen. How did you know how much mass you could remove without impacting its integrity?


This^^


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Let me know when you plan to launch the Willet next time or need some one to fish with. 281-734-5847


----------



## Cander_7 (Sep 13, 2017)

I saw your boat when it was just finishing. It looked awesome!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> Let me know when you plan to launch the Willet next time or need some one to fish with. 281-734-5847


I already called shotgun


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

Just a bad-ass looking ride....I've said it time and time again, but these minimalist skiffs like this and the Spears ' make so much more sense.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Pole Position said:


> Just a bad-ass looking ride....I've said it time and time again, but these minimalist skiffs like this and the Spears ' make so much more sense.


I had the spear glades x epoxy prototype, came out the mold at 318#, had a highly modded 25yamaha 2 stroke. I used the skiff weekly for 4 years, excellent, needed a little more beam n depth. Replaced with 18x60 flat, same cap f70la motor. Hope it can match the versatility of the spear.
My glades x draft was 3 1/2"/4" with out passengers but everything else. My 18x60 aluminum plate flat complete draft is 4"/4 1/2". Not a lot of different, both will draft so little u can't use a trolling motor in a pond.


----------



## Cut Runner (Jan 25, 2017)

Really bad ass skiff!
I like how you kept it light and simple. Even opting for igloo over a yeti for weight savings


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Holy Jackplate Batman, that is a sweet ride.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Curious if you weighed the tilt/jack before and after to see how much weight you shaved off?


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

EvanHammer said:


> Curious if you weighed the tilt/jack before and after to see how much weight you shaved off?


He orta go back to Bob's n offer dem a super light weight prototype. Bet it would be popular wit micro crew.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Sweet skiff! 

Buddy of mine with a carboned out Glades X runs a Yamaha 30 that's been modded to ~50. I kinda wish I had the same motor on my boat. With the right prop they are beasts.

Those draft numbers would be tough in a tunnel skiff if you hadn't shaved so much weight off the back end.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

crboggs said:


> Sweet skiff!
> 
> Buddy of mine with a carboned out Glades X runs a Yamaha 30 that's been modded to ~50. I kinda wish I had the same motor on my boat. With the right prop they are beasts.
> 
> Those draft numbers would be tough in a tunnel skiff if you hadn't shaved so much weight off the back end.


An average sized tunnel costs you about 1/8-1/4” of draft. Not as much as you would think.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> An average sized tunnel costs you about 1/8-1/4” of draft. Not as much as you would think.


Sure. You just have to be a little more aware of the impact of extra weight in the rear of the boat. My heavier Glades X with the Tohatsu 50 doesn't sit as flat as my buddy's with the Yamaha two stroke. But then he has no floor, no coffin box, and a carbon platform. So he's lighter overall. It really is a balancing act.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

crboggs said:


> Sure. You just have to be a little more aware of the impact of extra weight in the rear of the boat. My heavier Glades X with the Tohatsu 50 doesn't sit as flat as my buddy's with the Yamaha two stroke. But then he has no floor, no coffin box, and a carbon platform. So he's lighter overall. It really is a balancing act.


Absolutely, every little bit counts! I could lose quite a bit of BS out of my Maverick and probably drop 1/2”-3/4” of draft which is a lot if you pole in a lot of super skinny stuff like I do this time of year! 
I just wish my hull was 230#...


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

crboggs said:


> Sweet skiff!
> 
> Buddy of mine with a carboned out Glades X runs a Yamaha 30 that's been modded to ~50. I kinda wish I had the same motor on my boat. With the right prop they are beasts.
> 
> Those draft numbers would be tough in a tunnel skiff if you hadn't shaved so much weight off the back end.


40 s/s just a little heavier n can be bumped to 60+ n much better selection of prop n gear available.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

not2shabby said:


> What a pure performance machine. Well done. That holey Bob's combo plate is the coolest thing I've ever seen. How did you know how much mass you could remove without impacting its integrity?
> 
> I make almost weekly trips up I-37 and call Leslie as I'm passing through Elmendorf to see if they have one in the shop. No luck yet. I would love to see one in person.


Digging out hole saw now !! Great job,very cool


----------



## tdlredbud (Jan 13, 2016)

EvanHammer said:


> Curious if you weighed the tilt/jack before and after to see how much weight you shaved off?


I did. It shaved off 4.2 pounds.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

So $35K without a motor or platforms?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice. Very nice.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Tx_Whipray said:


> So $35K without a motor or platforms?


Lighter than all of the glades style skiff with those dimensions....lack of weight really costs....all would love to have one.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

The Willet is gorgeous. Congratulations!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Where is your poling platform?


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

I like it, very nice simplistic skiff.


----------



## tdlredbud (Jan 13, 2016)

Tx_Whipray said:


> So $35K without a motor or platforms?


No. 35k with motor, jack plate and motor mods. Base boat is 25k.


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

very nice hope to see you on the water


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

Regarding the nosecone pickup, you might not “need” it just to run skinny, but I bet it will really help to keep the intakes free of floating grass.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

What is the width at the waterline?


----------

